# First King Mackeral



## so ms smoker (May 30, 2012)

> Went fishing for King Mackeral for the first time with 2 guys from work. We had a blast! Since I HAD to smoke some, thought I would share a few pics. Enjoy! Mike


----------



## rabbithutch (May 30, 2012)

Those are some NICE kings!

Look like they cooked up pretty good, too.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 30, 2012)

Holy mackerel !!!!!

Looks good!


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Those are some really nice king mackerels...looks like it was a huge success.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2012)

They look real close to what we call spanish mackeral down here,speedsters,sharp teeth .Great fish fresh,not sure about frozen.Looks like a great plate.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 1, 2012)

Moikel said:


> They look real close to what we call spanish mackeral down here,speedsters,sharp teeth .Great fish fresh,not sure about frozen.Looks like a great plate.


  We have a spanish mackeral here too, but not nearly as big as these kings.

Mike


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow what a great catch ,they must taste great . well don my Friend


----------



## stevecylka (Jun 2, 2012)

wow - looks awesome!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 2, 2012)

This pic was lifted from the interwebs and was posted to demonstrate the difference between adult Spanish mackerel (top, with the spots) and juvenile king mackerel (bottom without spots).  If you look at the pics in the OP, you will see that kings are at least one order of magnitude larger than Spanish as adults.

I like to eat Spanish mackerel but only if I filet them right off the boat and get them in the oven sprinkled with paprika and covered in lemon slices.  If they sit long on ice or are frozen, the meat becomes to oily for my taste.  King mackerel also do not do well if iced for too long or if frozen, but that is just my opinion.  Others will surely differ.

And don't let my current land locked  location fool you.  I grew up in NC with many weekends spent fishing on the coast where kings and Spanish were once so plentiful that there were no limits on catches.


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 2, 2012)

looks delicious!


----------



## moikel (Jun 2, 2012)

Way down here we have names for things that only make sense to us.As far as I  know we dont have a fish we call king mackeral.What we call Spanish Mackeral can grow to 5-6 feet but they are a warm water fish. Spread right across Southern Pacific & Indian Oceans & part of a lot of Asian & Indian cookery. Get a pretty fair price at market.They dont freeze  ,smoke really well hell of a lot of fun to catch.


----------



## moikel (Jun 3, 2012)

Spanish mackeral,our version.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 3, 2012)

Moikel I like your version too. And yes they are fun to catch! Awesome watching them come out of the water as they hit the bait. Makes the adrenalin pump!

Mike


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 3, 2012)

Your Spanish mackerel make ours look like minnows!  From the pic, they are as long as our king mackerel and heftier.

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## moikel (Jun 3, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Your Spanish mackerel make ours look like minnows! From the pic, they are as long as our king mackerel and heftier.
> Thanks for the pic!


Your welcome they get way bigger as you get over to the South Pacific Islands like Vanawatu  or the really remote parts of Australia where the pro boats cant access.I have no idea why we call them Spanish in the first place.


----------



## moikel (Jun 3, 2012)

I mean because we are so far from Spain & just to show how upside down we are this is my cousin holding a salmon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Great eating for my $ best Aussie fish I ate fresh out the water ever.I will stop daydreaming about  fishing holidays &get back to work.


----------

